# Newbie



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello, BehindSmile. I am JoeMetallic. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, do you lean at all toward the T side? I've noticed that INTJs like death/grim reaper/skull themes. If you're an INFJ with a good T balance, it would confirm what people have been observing about image selection as it relates to type.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *Just like this. The don't understand my train of thought. Did you note the Wink or (HEHE). INFJs are cute too. They taste good, as well. *


I know, I can be slow sometimes. I can't figure out what I am. I took a different test and it goes back to saying I AM an ISFJ. I'll have to go with ISFJ, the description sounded more like me...

Hmmm...


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> I know, I can be slow sometimes. I can't figure out what I am. I took a different test and it goes back to saying I AM an ISFJ. I'll have to go with ISFJ, the description sounded more like me...
> 
> Hmmm...


*=> I knew you were.*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> NEWB!!! :wink:


n00b!!!!!



snail said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you lean at all toward the T side? I've noticed that INTJs like death/grim reaper/skull themes. If you're an INFJ with a good T balance, it would confirm what people have been observing about image selection as it relates to type.


I observe a similar trend, Snail. But Smile said she's into Psychology. And many psychologists are into human anatomy as well (as am I...though not a psychologist). I venture a guess that Smile is going for the academic realm than for the morbid.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

You observe correctly. I just thought it was cool having the skull shown through the surface. Kinda of fit with seeing what is...behind our smile. :wink:

That wasn't corny or anything...


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

why do you have a skull behind your smiles? welcome by the way


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

T-Guy said:


> why do you have a skull behind your smiles? welcome by the way


thanks! 

and...doesn't everyone?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

T-Guy said:


> why do you have a skull behind your smiles? welcome by the way


*Because shes human? I know you have that metal behind your fake skin but everyone cannot be a android. *


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> thanks!
> 
> *and...doesn't everyone?*


*You haven't met many STJs have you?*


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *You haven't met many STJs have you?*


I guess not!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> I guess not!


*If you've seen terminator then you've seen a ESTJ. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings BehindSmile! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a good time here! Anyways, your avatar is really scary!! Is that you?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Lance said:


> Greetings BehindSmile! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a good time here! Anyways, your avatar is really scary!! Is that you?


haha no, that isn't me.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *If you've seen terminator then you've seen a ESTJ. *


You know...I have...because my ex boyfriend was nothing short of a robot.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> You know...I have...because my ex boyfriend was nothing short of a robot.


*So you're single?*


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *So you're single?*


No no, we broke up two years ago. I just started dating a guy I've known for years (we've always sorta "missed" each other, wrong timing thing) and finally got together. He's an INTP.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> No no, we broke up two years ago. I just started dating a guy I've known for years (we've always sorta "missed" each other, wrong timing thing) and finally got together. He's an INTP.


*Ah, That won't last long.


Sorry about that. I have this thing I do called Radical Truth. Humans love to lie, and I like to fight the urge to lie....or hold things back. I should really work on that.
*


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *Ah, That won't last long.
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. I have this thing I do called Radical Truth. Humans love to lie, and I like to fight the urge to lie....or hold things back. I should really work on that.
> *


I'm so bad at this. He's an ISTJ....not an INTJ. ( and its already lasted a year and a half and going strong... =p ) By just, I mean just got more serious. We've been dating the past year and a half...acquaintances since I was in 7th grade.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hmm, confusing yourself. First you said INTP, then you said ISTJ not INTJ. If he's a ISTJ then it makes sense as to why it has lasted so long. ISTJs and ISFJs have a lot in common, but unlike INTJs and ENTJs they will run out of things to talk about. Maybe not now but I'll make the prediction of soon. Probably another year at max. 

My predictions normally come true (By The Way). Just ask all those idiots I help with their lovelife. If it does start going astray then you can ask me. I'll probably be snide and sarcastic while talking about how awesome I am because I predicted it but I'll still help because I love a challenge.

I must sound full of myself to you? However, I'm also sounding weird because I'm arrogant and self-aware. *


----------

